# Ram Fry and shrimp?



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey all,

I know this has bad news written all over it probably... but I was hoping to pick up with Blue Pearls today, and went to remove my German Blue Rams out of the tank that I was just cycling for the shrimp, and what do I notice? About 100+ fry. 

I knew they were paired, but I didn't think they were ready to breed! So my next question is.... do you think I can raise some of the shrimp for the first couple weeks in the same tank as the fry? Their is lots of places to hide, with lots of plants and from what I've read, the fry can't even eat brine shrimp until a week old. I don't want to move the fry to a new tank already. I would be more worried about loosing the shrimps then the fry...

I'll try and get some pics, but I've turned off all the lights on the tank for now. I'm keeping an eye on the parents, when I notice they are eating their fry or attacking each other... I'll remove them.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

sam, better to setup another tank for them.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I can throw a 15 gallon setup for free if you don't have extra tank for your rams but you will need a lot of scrubbing though coz It has lots of alga


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so jealous of your rams! I've been looking for a truly paired BGR for months now! 

And yes, I suggest you move the fry and GBR as soon as possible. 

You'll have to feed the fry soon anyway right? It might make a mess of your tank water. You cant put the blue pearls in another tank for now?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

I have ram fry with yellow shrimps in a 10 gallon tank and they cohabit just fine.


----------

